# Vulcanismo - 2008



## Luis França (2 Jan 2008 às 14:07)

[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a5e_1199241979"]*VIDEO*[/ame]

A volcano has erupted in southern Chile, leading to some 150 people being evacuated from the immediate area.
The Llaima volcano, about 650 km (400 miles) south of the capital, Santiago, produced a huge column of smoke, and threw out lava and ash.
Officials say further evacuations from local villages may be necessary. 

*bbc*


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 16:30)

Luis França disse:


> *VIDEO*
> 
> A volcano has erupted in southern Chile, leading to some 150 people being evacuated from the immediate area.
> The Llaima volcano, about 650 km (400 miles) south of the capital, Santiago, produced a huge column of smoke, and threw out lava and ash.
> ...




Espectacular erupção do Llaima, um dos maiores e mais activos do Chile.

Os momentos iniciais da erupção foram registados por um videoamador:


E o mesmo video que o Luis pôs, mas "embedded":



Alguma informação na Wikipedia acerca deste Vulcão:



> El Llaima es un volcán ubicado en la IX Región de La Araucanía, Chile. De forma cónica relativamente regular y simétrica, clasificado como estratovolcán, el Llaima tiene una altitud de 3.215 m. Se ubica en la zona precordillerana de La Frontera, a 72 km al noreste de la ciudad de Temuco, desde donde es visible.
> 
> El nombre proviene del idioma mapuche, aunque existe cierta discrepancia sobre su significado pues para algunos significa «desaguadero» o «zanja», en alusión a una gran grieta que apareció cerca del cráter en la erupción de 1873, o según otras traducciones, «venas de sangre» o «viudo». El Llaima es considerado como uno de los de mayor actividad del país y de América del Sur, con 23 eventos mayores de volcanismo durante el siglo XX, el último importante en 1994. El día 1 de enero de 2008 entró en erupción aproximadamente a las 18.00 local, siendo la primera erupción del siglo XXI.[2]
> 
> ...




A localização:

[map]38.691667S,71.733333W[/map]
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...,-71.754456&spn=0.238421,0.6427&t=h&z=11&om=1


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2008 às 23:18)

*Vulcão em erupção no Chile*

Dezenas de turistas retirados da zona por precaução 
Equipas de salvamento retiraram esta quarta-feira 54 turistas e pessoal de um parque natural no Chile devido à erupção do vulcão Llaima, o maior e um dos mais activos do país. 

Não há notícias de feridos ou danos, mas a zona foi evacuada de dezenas de turistas, como medida de protecção. O vulcão Llaima tem 3.125 metros de altitude. 

As autoridades dizem que novas erupções são possíveis. Foram detectadas actividades sísmicas num outro vulcão das proximidades, o Puyehue, situado a sul do Llaima. 

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/Vulcao+em+erupcao+no+Chile20080102.htm

Parece que alguém anda a ligar os sistemas de arrefecimento...


----------



## FMartins (3 Jan 2008 às 20:39)

O Blog *Geopedrados*, por causa da informação relevante e para divulgar este espaço, publicou um _post_ citando este Fórum (e mais exactamente a secção Astronomia e Ciências da Terra e da Vida) com informação sobre esta erupção.

Os meus parabéns ao pessoal que está a fazer um tão bom trabalho neste espaço...!


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2008 às 21:19)

FMartins disse:


> O Blog *Geopedrados*, por causa da informação relevante e para divulgar este espaço, publicou um _post_ citando este Fórum (e mais exactamente a secção Astronomia e Ciências da Terra e da Vida) com informação sobre esta erupção.
> 
> Os meus parabéns ao pessoal que está a fazer um tão bom trabalho neste espaço...!



Obrigado pelas palavras que dirige a todos os que contribuem neste espaço, e retribuo, pois não conhecia o Geopedrados que parece um blogue colectivo muito interessante. A visitar com regularidade a partir de agora.


----------



## Luis França (4 Jan 2008 às 12:15)

*Hawaii eruption hits 25th year*






Fountains up to 200 feet shot up from a crack on the East Rift Zone of Kilauea Volcano on Jan. 13, 1983, about 10 days after the eruption started.

Today marks the 25th anniversary of the ongoing eruption of Kilauea volcano that so far has destroyed 190 structures in Puna, including Kalapana Village, buried almost nine miles of highway and shown no sign of slowing or stopping.

Scientists with the U.S. Geological Survey's Hawaiian Volcano Observatory say the eruption is the longest in Kilauea's rift zone in at least the past 800 years, and may be the largest Kilauea eruption in the past 1,000 years.



*Indonesia mud volcano breaches barrier, sparks panic*

Residents in Porong in East Java province fled from their homes in panic late on Thursday when hot, foul-smelling mud began to flow into the area, covering the nearby railway tracks and a main road.
"At least 10 vehicles were buried by one-metre-deep mud, including mine," said Andi Yudianto, a local traffic police chief.
The newly affected area is about 20 kilometres from Surabaya, Indonesia's second-largest city. But thousands of homes and factories have been submerged by the hot mud since it first started to erupt in May 2006.
The disaster occurred about 200 metres from a gas exploration well operated by PT Lapindo Brantas, just two days after an earthquake hit the city of Yogyakarta in Central Java.
There has been a dispute over whether the mud volcano was caused by the gas drilling well or by the earthquake.
Lapindo is partly owned, through various other companies, by the family of Aburizal Bakrie, a Cabinet Minister and businessman. The Bakrie family last year topped the Forbes' list for the wealthy in Indonesia.
The Government has tried several schemes to halt the flow, including dropping giant concrete balls into the crater, but the hot mud continues to spurt out.


----------



## Luis França (8 Jan 2008 às 16:57)

*Ancient volcanic ash from Mount Vesuvius discovered in Greece*

 Athens - A thick layer of ancient solidified volcanic ash, caused by the eruption of Italy's Mount Vesuvius some 18,000 years ago, has been discovered in northern Greece, newspaper reports said Tuesday. Scientists from Thessaloniki's Artistole University conducting research in the region of Lake Volvi, in northern Greece, said deposits landed in the area after the volcano erupted, spraying hot ash across Italy and into Albania and Greece, according to a report in the Greek daily Kathimerini.


----------



## Luis França (17 Jan 2008 às 13:34)

*Mount St. Helens growls mysteriously*






As John Pallister circled above Mount St. Helens on Sunday afternoon, a sharply defined line of steam caught his attention.
"It was interesting enough to take some pictures," said Pallister, a U.S. Geological Survey scientist and private pilot.
He didn't know it, but his USGS colleagues back in Vancouver had already noticed a 2.9-magnitude earthquake followed by a small but unusually long tremor at the steadily erupting volcano. The tremor, in fact, continued for almost an hour and a half, punctuated by a 2.7-magnitude quake.
Such tremors typically signal that magma or gases are flowing underground like water in a pipe. The last tremor of note - a 55-minute stemwinder big enough to register on seismometers from Bend, Ore., to Bellingham on Oct. 2, 2004 - prompted the Forest Service to hastily evacuate the Johnston Ridge Observatory five miles north of the crater's mouth.
Sunday's tremor wasn't nearly as powerful.
Cynthia Gardner, scientist in charge of the USGS Cascades Volcano Observatory in Vancouver, said scientists have nonetheless decided to put off any scientific excursions to the crater itself.
"We're going to back off of that for the next couple of days," she said Tuesday.
Sunday's tremor was accompanied by a period of minor ground inflation and deflation near the ever-expanding lava dome. Remote tiltmeters, capable of measuring millimeters or less, registered tiny but significant movements - potentially indicating the volcano was pressurizing for an explosion.
Two days of relatively placid seismic activity have scientists less concerned about an explosive steam and ash blast, the last of which occurred on March 8, 2005.
In his overflight, Pallister noticed steam fuming along a fracture line that runs like a zipper atop the actively erupting portion of the volcano's lava dome. Because the volcano is already freely erupting lava to the surface, there isn't as much risk of the volcano's pressurizing as when it was bottled up in the fall of 2004.


----------



## Luis França (17 Jan 2008 às 15:53)

*Yellowstone at risk of Hydrothermal explosion, not Volcanic*

*Red Sea volcano threatens nearby farmland, say officials*

*Travel alert issued over threatened volcanic eruption in Ecuador*

and counting...


----------



## mvbueno (18 Jan 2008 às 12:35)

> *Vulcão Galeras, no sudoeste da Colômbia, entra em erupção*
> 
> Bogotá, 17 jan (EFE).- O vulcão Galeras, no departamento de Nariño, no sudoeste da Colômbia, perto da fronteira com o Equador, entrou em erupção nesta quinta-feira após vários tremores que produziram pânico em Pasto, capital da região, mas ainda não há informações sobre danos ou vítimas, segundo fontes oficiais.
> 
> ...



*Fonte:* UOL


----------



## Luis França (29 Jan 2008 às 15:27)

*Ecuador volcano continues weeks-long eruption*

Volcano Tungurahua in central Ecuador has remained highly active in more than three weeks after it first began showering the nearby region with ash, the National Polytechnic's Geophysics Institute said in a statement Monday.
The 5,029-km mountain emitted a new burst of gas and columns of smoke earlier Monday, extending its increased activity starting on Jan. 5. 

 "The volcano's activity has not really seen major changes. It continues to be high, characterized by constant gas and ash emission, and the number of the explosions persists," said Santiago Arellano, from the Guadalupe monitoring station.


----------



## Luis França (7 Fev 2008 às 12:35)

*Tungurahua* continua em erupção, sem sinais de abrandar:

*Thousands flee Ecuador volcano*






*Chile Volcano Spits Out Lava, Experts Warn of More*

Chile's Llaima, one of South America's most active volcanoes, belched ash and a nearly mile-long river of lava crept down its slopes on Wednesday as geologists warned activity could intensify. Columns of ash and smoke rose from the crater, some of them as high as 16,400 feet (5,000 metres) above the volcano that is located 435 miles (700 km) south of the capital Santiago. 



Sem esquecer o eclipse anular do Sol, hoje, só visível na Antártida e sul da Austrália.

E, já sabem, dia 23 de Fevereiro temos outro eclipse total da Lua, visível em Portugal.


----------



## iceworld (7 Fev 2008 às 14:26)

Luis França disse:


> *Tungurahua* continua em erupção, sem sinais de abrandar:
> 
> *Thousands flee Ecuador volcano*
> 
> ...



Com a sorte com que andamos ainda vamos ter chuva nesse dia 

5000metros é


----------



## Luis França (8 Fev 2008 às 18:21)

*Ecuador volcano simmers, forcing more evacuations*


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Fev 2008 às 19:02)

Duas fotos curiosas do Monte Sta Helena.
Antes e depois da grande erupção...


----------



## Luis França (13 Fev 2008 às 21:08)

Se aquilo rebenta...

*Baja California, Mexico
CERRO PRIETO*

32.418 N, 115.305 W
summit elevation 223 m
Lava dome

Cerro Prieto volcano is located at the northern end of the gulf of California, 177 km SE of San Diego, and 30 km from the US border. The volcano consists of a low lava dome.

Cerro Prieto geothermal field is located at the volcano. The system is a large high-temperature (280-350ºC), liquid dominated field, contained in sedimentary rocks. The geothermal field began producing electricity in 1973. Cerro Prieto field is estimated to maintain its current capacity until the year 2030.

The volcano is located in a transition between the East Pacific Rise and the strike-slip San Andreas fault system. It is one of the few areas where on-land spreading is observed.

The heat source for the volcano is thought to be a magma body at a depth of 5–6 km. There is a significant correlation between increases of sustained fluid extraction at the field and earthquakes, with delays of about 1 yr.

An earthquake swarm occurred under Cerro Prieto volcano in Mexico between 8-11 February 2008. The seismic swarm began on 8 February 2008 at 11:12 pm (Pacific Time) with a magnitude 5.1 earthquake. A second magnitude 5.1 earthquake occurred on 11 February 2008 at 10:29 am (Pacific Time) about 4 miles further south. Both events, were shallow, at a depth of less than 3 miles. Sixteen earthquakes greater than magnitude 3 were recorded over 2.5 days. The two magnitude 5 earthquakes were tectonic, consistent with activity on the Cerro Prieto fault.

*Cerro Prieto Volcano Eruptions*

The last eruption at the volcano is unknown, but may be within the past 10,000 years.


----------



## Luis França (19 Fev 2008 às 19:19)

*Philippine scientists monitors abnormality of Kanlaon volcano*

*Yellowstone's Rabbits Have Vanished, Study Says*


----------



## Luis França (22 Fev 2008 às 12:13)

*Indonesian experts seeking end to mud volcano*

*Mount St. Helens alert level lowered from 'watch' to 'advisory'*

*Geologists find new volcano in Auckland*


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2008 às 12:02)

*Erupção do Vulcão Nevado del Huilla*

_EPA

O vulcão fica situado a 240 quilómetros a sudoeste de Bogotá
 Publicação: 15-04-2008 10:32    |   Última actualização: 15-04-2008 10:33 
Alerta vermelho na Colômbia

Várias localidades evacuadas após erupção do vulcão Nevado del Huila

O Governo colombiano decretou hoje alerta vermelho após a início de processo de erupção do vulcão Nevado del Huila, sudoeste do país, indicou a agência governamental de alerta de movimentos sísmicos e vulcões (Ingeominas). 


Lusa




 Num comunicado divulgado na página da Internet, a Ingeominas refere que segunda-feira, às 23h08 (05h08 de hoje em Lisboa) teve início o processo de erupção, o que implica a necessidade de retirar milhares de pessoas. 

"O nível de actividade do vulcão foi alterado para o vermelho, ou de erupção iminente ou em curso", segundo a Ingeominas que "continua atenta à evolução do fenómeno". 

A directora do gabinete de Vigilância e Prevenção de Emergências, Luz Amanda Pulido, garantiu à Rádio Caracol que o nível máximo de alerta significa a evacuação das localidades aborígenes de Belalcázar e das zonas ribeirinhas dos municípios de La Plata, Paicol, Tesalia e Nátaga, no distrito de Huila. 

Pulido pediu calma aos cidadãos. "Devem sair com os bens essenciais, documentos de identidade, lanternas, água e o mais básico para passar a noite", afirmou. 

O nível de alerta do vulcão Nevado del Huila tinha sido elevado para II, ou Laranja, na noite de domingo devido ao aumento de actividade sísmica no seu interior, o que significava uma possível "erupção, numa questão de dias ou semanas". 

Na zona onde se situa o vulcão, cerca de 240 quilómetros a sudoeste de Bogotá, encontram-se há vários dias equipas de socorro para retirar mais de 10 mil pessoas que habitam na área de elevado risco em caso de erupção.  
_ 

_in SIC Online_


----------



## Luis França (15 Abr 2008 às 13:10)

*Re: Erupção do Vulcão Nevado del Huilla*

*Giant Underwater Volcano Discovered in Iceland Expected To Erupt At Any Time*


*Melting ice caps may trigger more volcanic eruptions*


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2008 às 03:02)

Erupção violenta do Vulcão Chaitén na Patagonia, Chile, a cerca de 1200 km de Santiago







(c) Ruben Silva







 Alerta vermelho por erupção de vulcão no Chile

 Autoridades esclarecem que vulcão no Chile é o Chaitén e não o Michimahuida


*TV "24 horas" do Chile:*

http://www.youtube.com/user/24HORAS
http://www.24horas.cl/


----------



## psm (3 Mai 2008 às 08:35)

Sem comentários!
A nossa amiga terra em pleno trabalho.
Bela fotografia e video. Grande sortudo, de ver este fenomono em segurança, pois outras erupções deste genero são muito perigosas tal como foi a de monserrat também com belos momentos.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2008 às 10:50)

Que foto excelente Vince  mesmo muito fixe 

Só um reparo a quantidade de CO2 que deve naquela fumarada toda  sempre são mais umas poeiras para ajudar a refrescar aqui o 3 calhau a contar do sol.


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2008 às 12:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Só um reparo a quantidade de CO2 que deve naquela fumarada toda  sempre são mais umas poeiras para ajudar a refrescar aqui o 3 calhau a contar do sol.



Sim, é verdade. Ainda não vi dados para avaliar a dimensão desta erupção, mas à primeira vista não será das muito grandes mas isso deve depender agora de quanto tempo se vai manter activo a libertar aerossóis para a atmosfera, o que ninguém sabe obviamente.


Por exemplo a erupção do Pinatubo em 1991 baixou a temperatura global em média cerca de 0,5ºC durante 2 ou 3 anos. Outro exemplo foi o El Chichón em 1982.

E claro, um dos casos mais falado é a explosão do Tambora em 1815 que provocou o famoso «Ano sem Verão» de 1816. Uma das muitas teorias alternativas ao aquecimento antropogénico é a de que o último século tem sido calmo a nível de erupções significativas. Mas o «Ano sem Verão» além do Tambora também coincidiu com o mínimo solar de Dalton por isso é dificil saber o peso de cada um dos eventos no que se passou.


Radiação solar no Observatório de Mauna Loa





http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9c/Mauna_Loa_atmospheric_transmission.png



Este Vulcão Chaitén (1122 m) não tinha actividade conhecida nos tempos modernos (última estimada em 7420 A.C.) daí a ontem ter sido inicialmente confundido com o outro Vulcão que está apenas 18km, o Minchinmávida (2404 m) cuja última erupção significativa foi em 1883.













*Ficheiro KMZ Google Earth da localização do Chaitén:*
http://www.volcano.si.edu/ge/1508-041.kmz

*Ficheiro KMZ Google Earth para todos os vulcões:*
http://www.volcano.si.edu/world/globallists.cfm?listpage=googleearth


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2008 às 20:54)

Se a outra foto era boa, que dizer destas. Pena não terem mais resolução.
















> Durante la madrugada de este sábado, una implacable tormenta eléctrica se desató en los altos del volcán Chaitén. (Foto: UPI)




Sobre trovoadas vulcânicas, ler isto:
http://www.thunderbolts.info/tpod/2005/arch05/050131volcaniclightning.htm
http://www.earlham.edu/~kellyam/volcaniclightning.htm
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2004/dec/09/science.research


----------



## psm (4 Mai 2008 às 09:10)

Estas fotos são mesmo....sem palavras


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2008 às 15:47)

O Chaitén depois de uns dias mais calmo intensificou-se novamente nas últimas horas.


----------



## Luis França (6 Mai 2008 às 17:18)

*maior resolução*



> Tuesday 6th May 2008
> *Chaitén Volcano, Chile*
> Eruptions continue for a fourth day at Chaitén volcano in Chile. Evacuations have occurred at a second town, Futaleufu. Some residents have evacuated across the border to Argentina. Around 25,000 head of cattle in the area are in serious danger of dying. President Michelle Bachelet briefly visited Chaiten and spoke with some of the few remaining residents. At shelters in Puerto Montt, evacuees sought the president's support to rebuild outside the path of the volcano. Most of Chaiten's 4500 residents fled as the eruption polluted air and water supplies.


----------



## Minho (6 Mai 2008 às 17:27)

Imagem do MODIS da erupção do dia 3 com a nuvem a cobrir completamente a cidade de Comodoro Ribadavia e respectiva baia no litoral argentino a mais de 500km de distância


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2008 às 08:20)

As explicações mais pormenorizadas do SERNAGEOMIN (Servicio Nacional de Geología y Minería) sobre a ordem de evacuação dada  ontem, que teve a ver com o receio de colapso da coluna de erupção e/ou domo vulcânico que poderia provocar um fluxo piroclástico.



> 06.05.2008 SERNAGEOMIN Informa Sobre Erupción del Volcán Chaitén
> 
> El Servicio Nacional de Geología y Minería informa que según los antecedentes visuales y sísmicos recolectados a la fecha del evento eruptivo del Volcán Chaitén, se concluye que no se puede descartar nuevas explosión(es) mayor(es) y un eventual colapso de la columna eruptiva y/o del domo riolítico.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (7 Mai 2008 às 22:39)

Alguns close-up à cratera do Chaitén:
















*(C) EFE | AF | DailyTelegraph*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2008 às 22:00)

Fotos espetaculares  esperemos que volte adormecer durante tantos anos como esteve até aqui (antes da erupção).


----------



## Luis França (8 Mai 2008 às 22:31)

..hmmm.....


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2008 às 23:59)

Luis França disse:


> ..hmmm.....




Isso é a nuvem da última explosão de Terça-feira  passada.

*06/Maio/2008  15:05 UTC*







Desde aí que voltou a acalmar.
A imagem de hoje do MODIS

*08/Maio/2008  14:50 UTC*






Se existir um padrão, depois das primeiras explosões de sexta e sábado, e da de terça-feira, provavelmente nos próximos dias vamos ter outra quase de certeza, sendo que se houver mais há o risco do colapso, daí a ordem de evacuação completa, já nem as autoridades estão lá, está tudo a bordo de uma fragata da marinha ao largo. Mas claro que ninguém faz ideia, até pode adormecer, mas isso parece altamente improvável.

Os últimos  residentes a serem evacuados foram ontem à noite e à força pelo exército:


----------



## Luis França (9 Mai 2008 às 13:30)

*Chile gives volcano holdouts ultimatum to flee*

*Chilean Volcano Captured Blasting Ash*






*Volcanic smog sickens Hawaiians*








> *6.7 Magnitude earthquake injures 6 in Japan*
> 
> 
> *Tokyo Buildings Rattled by Magnitude 4.5 Earthquake*





*US volcano may hold key to UK oil reserves*


----------



## Thomar (10 Mai 2008 às 22:19)

*Itália: Vulcão Etna entra em erupção novamente
10 de Maio de 2008, 21:16*

_Roma, 10 Mai (Lusa) - Uma erupção na cratera sudoeste do vulcão Etna, na Sicília, registou-se hoje à tarde, acompanhada de um derrame de lava, segundo o Instituto de Geofísica e Vulcanologia de Palermo.

A erupção com projecção de lava começou entre as 15:00 e as 16:00 locais (13:00/14:00 TMG), segundo a mesma fonte.

O acontecimento sucedeu-se ao aumento da actividade sísmica do vulcão nas últimas semanas.

A lava dirige-se para uma zona não habitada e não representa qualquer perigo.

"Ela tem tendência a diminuir", declarou à agência France Press ao final da tarde um responsável do instituto.

A última erupção, de mais de 10 horas, ocorreu na mesma cratera a 23 de Novembro.

A erupção anterior, em Setembro, levou ao encerramento do aeroporto de Catânia, devido a projecções de lava e a uma nuvem de cinzas.

A última grande erupção do vulcão siciliano, que tem uma altitude de 3.295 metros, remonta a 2001.

AH.

Lusa/fim
_
http://noticias.sapo.pt/lusa/artigo/a60ebb233b95c27adf5afd.html


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2008 às 22:48)

No Chile não há para já grandes novidades com o Chaitén. O canal «24 Horas» da TVN do Chile continua a fazer uma excelente cobertura no YouTube.
A reportagem de hoje é sobre o drama da cinza:

*Preocupación por cenizas del Chaitén*


----------



## Fil (15 Mai 2008 às 02:22)

Vince disse:


> Se a outra foto era boa, que dizer destas. Pena não terem mais resolução.




















A natureza não para de nos surpreender.

Mais fotos, em tamanho menor, aqui.


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2008 às 14:17)

O último ponto de situação do Chaitén feito pelo SERNAGEOMIN (Servicio Nacional de Geología y Minería)



> *Se Mantiene Actividad Eruptiva del Chaitén*
> 
> La actividad eruptiva de tipo pliniano del volcán Chaitén continúa en forma permanente y, los últimos dos días, la columna de gases y cenizas se habría mantenido con una altura no superior a cinco kilómetros sobre el nivel del mar...
> 
> ...


http://www.sernageomin.cl/index.php


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2008 às 13:49)

O Vulcão Chaitén no Chile tem vindo gradualmente a estabilizar, quer na actividade vulcânica quer na sísmica.



> El 3 de junio SERNAGEOMIN pudo sobrevolar el sector del Volcán Chaitén observando el domo actual algo más voluminoso y más extenso que en sobrevuelos anteriores, aunque sin alcanzar la pared norte de la caldera. En todo el flanco norte y noreste del volcán, el bosque nativo ha sido arrasado y quemado por flujos piroclásticos y explosiones laterales, en una superficie del orden de  2.500 Há.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Neste momento começa-se a encarar a possibilidade da crise acabar e discute-se o que fazer à cidade que partilha o nome com o Vulcão. Reconstruir, sim ou não, reconstruir noutro local, etc. As populações querem regressar às suas terras mas as opiniões dos especialistas dividem-se.

A cidade de Chaitén foi destruída, pelas cinzas e depois pela água e lama dos rios cujos leitos transbordaram devido às cinzas.


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2008 às 23:24)

Erupção do Nevado del Huila na Colômbia.







*Colômbia: erupção de vulcão faz pelo menos dez mortos *



> Pelo menos dez pessoas morreram hoje na sequência da erupção de um vulcão no sudeste da Colômbia que provocou avalanches, anunciou hoje o ministro colombiano do Interior, Fabio Valencia. No entanto, a mesma fonte informou que as forças de socorro ainda não conseguiram chegar várias zonas pelo que, por agora, é impossível fazer um balanço definitivo.
> 
> O vulcão de Huíla, que se situa numa província com o mesmo nome, entrou em actividade quinta-feira, pelo que foi declarado alerta vermelho, o mais elevado no país. A erupção aconteceu já na noite de quinta para sexta-feira 02h45 locais (21h45 em Lisboa), o que levou à retirada de cerca de 12 mil habitantes que viviam nas imediações no vulcão, a 5364 metros de altitude.
> 
> ...





Dados sobre o Vulcão:



> *Nevado del Huila*
> 
> Country:	Colombia
> Subregion Name:	Colombia
> ...


----------



## Luis França (23 Nov 2008 às 23:41)

*Novas avalanches e chuvas dificultam resgate de presos por vulcão na Colômbia*



> Bogotá, 23 nov (EFE).- As chuvas causaram hoje três novas avalanches no município colombiano de Belalcázar, o mais atingido pela erupção do vulcão Nevado del Huila, sem, por enquanto, informações sobre novas vítimas da catástrofe, informaram indígenas e os organismos de socorro.
> 
> Os dois primeiros deslizamentos aconteceram de madrugada no bairro Jardin Bajo, do município de Belalcázar, departamento de Cauca (sudoeste).
> 
> ...


----------



## Luis França (26 Nov 2008 às 13:10)

*Underwater volcano discovered off WASHINGTON COAST*








> Okeanos Explorer: http://oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/okeanos
> The crew aboard a new research ship didn't expect to find an underwater volcano this fall off the coast of Washington.
> 
> Maps from previous missions showed only a bump on the seafloor about 200 miles west of Grays Harbor. But the contours of a large volcano emerged as sonar mapped the ocean floor more than 10,000 feet below the surface.
> ...


----------



## Luis França (11 Dez 2008 às 12:38)

*NASA MODIS Image of the Day: December 10, 2008 - Plume from Soufriere Hills Volcano *








> There was a sudden explosion from the Soufriere Hills Volcano on the Caribbean island of Montserrat on Tuesday December 2, 2008, which sent large rocks flying nearly a kilometer away and scattered debris over the north-western side of Gages Mountain.


----------



## Luis França (31 Dez 2008 às 23:21)

*Recent Yellowstone Earthquakes Are Centered Under the Ancient Yellowstone Supervolcano's Caldera*



> The map currently shows 146 earthquakes in the Yellowstone National Park area within the last week, most of them underneath the ancient Yellowstone volcano. Many of them over 3.0 on the Richter scale and the strongest reaching a 3.9 reading. For reference, an earthquake with a strength of 4.0 is capable of causing moderate damage.
> 
> These Yellowstone earthquakes are not powerful, but there are a lot of them occurring in a very short period of time. Yellowstone National Park is the home of the Old Faithful Geyser which derives its heat from a shallow, five to ten mile deep pool of magma that lies below Yellowstone. The Yellowstone caldera is, in fact, the remnants of a very large volcanic event that occurred hundreds of thousands of years ago. The area is still very geologically active and, according to the University of Utah's earthquake center, is the site of 1000-2000 small earthquakes every year, but they say, this week's activity is much higher than average.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

Um excerto da noticia do Luis. 

*"It is not unusual* for there to be small earthquakes in the Yellowstone Park area, however the recent spate of Yellowstone earthquakes are different."

---------

Tu queres ver que o aquecimento global vai mesmo acabar da forma mais drástica


----------



## Vince (1 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

Uma entrevista ao Dr. Jacob Lowenstern, responsável máximo do U.S.G.S. na observação de Yellowstone. A crise é diferente, mas não tanto como possam pensar, a última deste tipo foi em 1985 e a anterior a essa nos anos setenta. E poucas décadas antes disso pouco se sabe sobre o assunto pois não havia rede de observação na região. Ou seja, pegar nesta crise e considerar que algo de grande vem aí é no mínimo uma coisa um bocado precipitada.



> *Earthquake Swarm at Yellowstone Supervolcano: Update*
> January 01, 2009 03:21 PM ET | James Pethokoukis | Permanent Link | Print
> 
> So what is the latest with the ongoing earthquake swarm at the Yellowstone supervolcano caldera? Here is my just-completed email chat with Dr. Jacob Lowenstern of the U.S. Geological Survey, top scientist at  the Yellowstone Volcano Observatory:
> ...


----------

